# Right then, countdown really has started - who is this arriving!



## Fools Motto (24 July 2012)




----------



## Supertrooper (24 July 2012)

So excited 

I'd say Mistral Horjes but I'm almost certainly wrong!!


----------



## PolarSkye (24 July 2012)

Fools Motto said:








Click to expand...

That's so cool!  And that's an event horse . . . too lean and rangey to be a dressage pony.

P


----------



## Andalusian_Lover (24 July 2012)

Going with the event horse, I'd say it's High Kingdom.


----------



## Fools Motto (24 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			That's so cool!  And that's an event horse . . . too lean and rangey to be a dressage pony.

P
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but who is he?

I thought either Williams? (Lionheart ? - or have I got totally confused with names!) or Mary's IC? - Wasn't sure if Zara's HK is that sort of bay??

Someone tell me if i have got really confused please!!


----------



## teapot (24 July 2012)

It's High Kingdom I think going by the face & eyes


----------



## CalllyH (24 July 2012)

High kingdom! 

Wahoo four sleeps to go am so excited!


----------



## cally6008 (24 July 2012)

High Kingdom

more photos here - http://www.facebook.com/EquestrianTeamGBR?ref=ts


----------

